# acronym list



## elcamino (Aug 7, 2012)

I think a acronym list is necessary. For the life of me I can't figure out what a gsom is.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2012)

Here you go - you will find a lot of info using the search tool at the top

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms


----------



## elcamino (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Scarbelly, I should have found that.


----------

